# Comic Books



## lemon (Jul 16, 2003)

Author Neil Gaiman says that comic books are a perfectly legitemate 20th century art form, and comics, especially the Japanese anime and manga, have been getting more and more popular lately.  Comic books appear bookstores and even libraries.  Some people veiw comics as taking away from the community of readers and writers, and some novel authors frown upon them as not real literature, but I myself have been inspired as a reader and a writer by comics.  I happen to read a lot of manga.  I just wanted to see what you as writers think about comic books.


----------



## kinetickyle (Jul 16, 2003)

I love comics.  I grew up reading Spiderman and Batman.  I still read graphic novels from time to time.  I don't think comics detract from novels at all.  In fact, they can be a gateway of sorts to much more involved reading.  And while it may not qualify as literature, there have been a number of novels written about comic book characters.  I think comic books are definately an art form, and a great one at that.


----------



## Spudley (Jul 17, 2003)

Comic books.....

Well, I never really got into reading comic books myself, but I definitely agree that they are perfectly a valid literature and art form.

There's various different types of comic too. There's the "serious" ones - mostly superhero comics; with loads of detail, impressively drawn backgrounds, and always a dark undertone to the stories. I've always been impressed by the artwork on these, but I never really enjoyed reading them (though I did own a few issues of 2000AD many years back).
Then there's the ones with much simpler drawing styles - minimalist background detail, and characters that are instantly recognisable, but never over-drawn. Sadly, most of these seem to end up being the daily-gag-in-the-newspaper type strips, and never live up to their potential in terms of character building and storylines: Now that type of strip *is* easy to dismiss as not being literature!

But that said, I can immediately think of one very good exception: Freefall. It falls into the latter category, but is most definitely a story-line comic... you'll want to read from the begining to get the full picture (still has plenty of gags, though! ).  And the characters are so well defined they're almost real.


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Aug 9, 2003)

I like comic books such as the Beano and the Dandy, the puns are outrageously silly! 

I agree about Spiderman and Batman, they're the mutts' nuts!

I think that some comic books are literature. It really depends on the quality of the gags or storylines. X-Man has become an icon of popular culture. 

I think comic books and cartoons can be a legitimate combination of art and literature. Leunig is a particular favourite of the cartoonists. Dilbert is a witty satirical cartoon and Garfield has it's moments. Robot Man was once brilliantly funny, though it has lost much of it's class. For out and out genius, look at The Far Side, weird, but bloody hilarious!


----------



## Spudley (Aug 9, 2003)

Joel, Just reading the list of comics you like, I suspect you might enjoy reading Freefall. (ie the one I mentioned earlier)

It has strong characters, and a good mix of humour, ranging from occasional satire to some truly outrageous puns, and everything in between.

It's a comic strip with an on-going story line, which means you'll probably want to start by clicking the "Story Start" link, but don't let that put you off... once you've read a the first few you'll be hooked  

The forum on the Freefall site is the only other web forum apart from this one that I spend much time on. Pop in and say hi some time.   (if you like puns, you'll love the crowd there - most of them are even punnier than me! )


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Aug 9, 2003)

lol, that's one of the punniest sites I've ever seen!

tex tonic plates!

brilliant!

I might peruse that forum now


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Aug 9, 2003)

Actually the "interactive comic book" Sam and Max Hit the Road is another favourite, anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Spudley (Aug 9, 2003)

Sir Joel of Cardwell said:
			
		

> lol, that's one of the punniest sites I've ever seen!
> 
> tex tonic plates!
> 
> ...



hehe.  Thought you might like it.  



			
				Sir Joel of Cardwell said:
			
		

> Actually the "interactive comic book" Sam and Max Hit the Road is another favourite, anyone familiar with it?



Nope. Can't say I am. Do you have a link to it's website?  It sounds interesting.


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.lucasarts.com/products/freelancepolice/


----------



## The Pope (Aug 14, 2003)

Comic books are most definitly a legitimate art form, especially so when contrasted with the current state of other arts.  The movie industry, for example.

If any of you have not read through "100 Bullets" yet, get to your nearest store, throw down as much money as necessary, buy these books.  Moral examinations + conspiracy goodness + decent charactres = win.  Simple.

Jhonen Vasquez is my hero.  The series "Johnny The Homicidal Maniac" is one of the most interesting reads I've ever encountered, chronicling the dilemmas of Johnny C, a schizophrenia victim that feels compelled to keep a wall in one of his basements coated in fresh blood at all times, lest something terrible escape.  While that may sound terribly gory... well, it is.  But that's not really the focus of the book.  Johnny's descent into madness is the real reason to pick this thing up.  It's beautifully written, and is one of the rare books where the monochrome treatment actually adds to the atmoshpere.

Also by Jhonen, a book called Squee! is available.  It's not half as serious as Johnny, and tells the tale of a little boy named Todd, who lives next door to everyone's favourite serial killer.  He's afriad of basically everything, and is in general hilarious.

If you can track it down, a book called "From Hell" is an absolute must.  It's a sixteen part melodrama detailing the crimes of famous murderer Jack The Ripper.  More tastefully done than one would expect, and focuses more on the drama inflicted on the police force by this man's rampage than the actual ripping performed.  Quite an excellent book.

I've got a number of other books I would like to suggest, but I have a massive blister on my right index finger, so this whole post burns.  Laugh at my agony!


----------



## Karen (Aug 21, 2003)

"Pope", I gotta ask, did you think that the extremely detailed murder and dismemberment scene in "From Hell" was really necessary? I do know that the artist on that book was specifically chosen because he didn't glorify his subject matter, so that the murder would look appropriately horrific, and not like 'comic-book violence'.

However, "From Hell" left a very bad taste in my mouth, because I thought that the detailed dismemberment scene was a really bad creative decision on Moore's part. I understand that the story is about a grisly murderer, so it's hardly surprising that the book would contain a grisly murder, but I don't think that the gore added anything that couldn't have been achieved perfectly well by SUGGESTING what was happening, rather than showing it. Despite their best efforts, I think it turned "From Hell" into a spectacle.

I agree with you about your other comic picks though, for the most part- haven't read 100 bullets, but JTHM is great. That may seem inconsistent, given what I'd said before, but the context of JTHM is such that the violence is appropriate.

About comics in general, I love them as an art form, but I find it dissapointing that very few comics attempt to do what popular novels do.....just tell interesting stories about interesting characters, and explore various themes. That's what I try to do, but it's too early to tell whether or not I'm getting anywhere :wink:


----------



## Washer (Aug 21, 2003)

Certainly comic books are a legitimate art form, and if the artist so desires, a type of serious and involved literature.  I haven't had a chance to read as many as I should, but JTHM rocks.  GTO (a manga) is also good - really funny.  Priest (another manga) is the single best drawn B&W comic I've ever seen.  Um, that's pretty much it.  Don't read The Crow.  It was pretentious and gothy.  Way too pretentious.  Full of enigmatic dialogue, and poetry quoted all over the place.

There's a revolution afoot!  Look for webcomics.  These are comics, usually written, laid out, colored, the works, by one starving artist / college student.  Popular ones, and personal favorites, are:
Demonology 101 : http://faith.rydia.net
Megatokyo:  http://www.megatokyo.com
Mall Monkeys:  http://www.mallmonkeys.com
Exploitation Now: http://www.exploitationnow.com

Most webcomics are amateurish, as befits amateur artists, and none that I've seen cut the artistic muster of a professional comic, but a lot have very well-developed plots.


----------



## Karen (Aug 21, 2003)

Washer said:
			
		

> Most webcomics are amateurish, as befits amateur artists, and none that I've seen cut the artistic muster of a professional comic, but a lot have very well-developed plots.



As much as I appreciate your spreading the gospel of Webcomics (GO WEBCOMICS!!!!), I'm not sure if I can agree with that statement. I definitely know what you mean........professional comics usually have a level of polish that most webcomics can't match, thanks to having staffs of multiple artists with years of experience. However, I do'nt know if you can say that the art is BETTER as a result.

Take "Demonology 101" for example, the story is fairly derivative (though interesting), but the way Faith handles facial expressions in the most recent chapters is far more artistic, nuanced, and complicated than how all but a select few of the 'professional' artists handle them. Now, her anatomy occaisionally gets a little strange (especially at the beginning, when she was really learning how to draw in the process of telling the story), but if you're definition of good art is art that expresses EMOTION, the art in D101 is better than 99% of the professional comics out there.

 In general, I find the art in webcomics to be far more stylistically varied and interesting than that of most professional comics, because there's so much passion behind it. Often, webcomic artists are struggling to learn how to create their comics as they're doing them, for zero money, while they have to juggle everything else in their life, because their desire to create and tell their story is just too strong to ignore. Compare that to the typical professional comic artist, who gets handed a script he didn't write featuring characters he didn't create, and all too often, seems to focus his energies on drawing perfect breasts on the heroines and clenched fists and "I am constipated!" grimaces for the muscle-bound heroes. Exhibit A, image comics.

Not to downplay the quality of some professional comics (and I would be the first to admit that a LOT of webcomics are poor quality, since a lot of people do them purely for fun), but I think there's a distinction between 'Professional-quality art', and 'Good-art'. There's overlap, but they are not the same thing at all.


----------



## The Pope (Aug 26, 2003)

I would say that the dismemberments were absolutely necessary.  It was supposed to leave a bad taste in your mouth, it's a story about a man that kills people.  He's supposed to offend you, as he's an offensive person doing very offensive things.  I think it's better the murder be detailed than just cutting to the next scene.


----------



## Karen (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, I guess I can understand where you're coming from, but I still feel the same way about it. I think the idea of what was done was offensive, without requiring spectacle. But that could just be me, I'm very anti-spectacle....Aristolean principles and all...


----------



## Luc (Sep 2, 2003)

Sir Joel of Cardwell said:
			
		

> I like comic books such as the Beano and the Dandy, the puns are outrageously silly!



Cool, I read the beano and Dandy as well, true their kids, but their entertaing and amusing.

I'm not a fan of the justice league comics, it all seems to get too werid and absurd for me to follow.

However I do read the Judge Dredd comics, the plots are wonderful and clever and they actually even did a real serious one with no deaths whatsoever (which was so suprising) but the comic does well to me because it dosen't make the absurd seem logical and the reader needs that because most of times the reader knows what is sensible or not.


----------



## rashadow (Jun 23, 2004)

Comic books are as valid as literature and art as is Steinbeck and DaVinci. 

I challenge any one to read one of the sin city graphic novels by Frank Miller (anything from frank for that matter especially the Dark Knight Returns) or anything that spilled from the pen of Alan Moore or even Neil Gaiman. X-men when it was done by Chris Claremont, or any of the shining examples of literature out there. Read one and tell me that you weren't moved, or that you did not walk away feeling completely satasfied.

And if you want to laugh yourself into tears pick up one of the Bone graphic novels by Jeff Smith.

Just an opinion...

ps I can't stand web comics, some are really good looking but if I can't hold it in my hand, than I can't stomach it.


----------



## Spudley (Jun 23, 2004)

rashadow said:
			
		

> ps I can't stand web comics, some are really good looking but if I can't hold it in my hand, than I can't stomach it.


I think that's unfair to the genre. I tend to agree that it's easier to read a comic on the page than on the screen, but it's a harsh judgement to not read them because of that. For a lot of web comics, the reason they're online rather than printed is because they're too literary or unusual to gain syndication.

You might also want to take a look at Plan 9 Publishing, which specialises in publishing books for web comics. A lot of the best ones have published with them (which, I guess effectively turns them from web comics back into traditional comics... but don't let anyone hear you saying that!  )


----------



## Merei-chan (Jun 29, 2004)

n/a


----------



## Gordash (Jul 7, 2004)

Comics are good, manga is where most of characters spawn from (obviously I put my unique twist to them though) mainly Evangelion and Oh! My Goddess.


----------



## Spider (Jul 10, 2004)

I think there was a real breakthrough in the 1980's that created the comics scene today and will eventually break the literary stigma on comics once and for all. 
I would gladly stand up and debate any 'literary purist' who says comics can't be literature (and actually did so at this year's BaltiCon Sci Fi convention). I would argue the merits of Hugo-winning Watchmen (Alan Moore) against any novel, and World Fantasy Award winning Sandman (Neil Gaiman) against any serial, of the past 50 or even 100 years.

I'll agree that comics, just like any medium, have throw-away guilty pleasures best forgotten within 10 years, but some have and will stand the test of time.

Currently running comics that I can't live without are Y: the Last Man (Brian Vaughn), Lucifer (Mike Carey), and Chosen (Mark Millar).

I could talk about this all frickin day, just ask my girlfriend. It'll more than likely end up being the thing that causes her to dump me.


----------



## Dragonscales (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree, comics have their rightful place amongst all other writing. My childhood would never have been the same without my collection of Spiderman, The Hulk, Batman, Phantom, etc, etc comics.

I also love Anime and Manga....No, make that absolutely, positively, adore lol


----------



## RachelEvil (Aug 7, 2004)

Comic books are most certainly capable of being among the highest forms of art or literature. In my opinion, anyway.

Grant Morrison's _The Invisibles_ remains the single most incredible thing I have ever read, in any medium.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 12, 2004)

When comic books are done well they can be wonderful.

But the truth is, the mainstream comic books of today are very shallow.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Aug 12, 2004)

You should read Kabuki by David Mack. When it makes sense, its pretty awesome.


----------



## Spider (Aug 27, 2004)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> When comic books are done well they can be wonderful.
> 
> But the truth is, the mainstream comic books of today are very shallow.



Many of them are, and for one simple reason: When a comic book comes out from one of the "Big two" that isn't shallow and predictable, people are initially afraid of it, or just pass over it because they don't know it. A prime example of this is Marvel's "Runaways." Others that started slow but picked up steam from grassroots fanbases are DC/Vertigo's "Fables" and "Y: The Last Man," neither of which are in any way shallow.


----------



## Eve (Jun 2, 2005)

And political statements.

http://www.metropolismag.com/html/content_0302/ob/ob05.html


----------



## Red Ghost (Jun 14, 2005)

Comicbook is definitely a literary and visual artform.  Although visuals sometime keep the mind from creating it's own world through what is read, it also allows the reader to see what the writer wants them to see, (well, for the most part, sometimes the writer is almost left out of the process completely, but most of the time it's collaborative through the writer, artist, and editor)
Neil Gaiman is a perfect example of a this.  He's a bit stifling for the artists, unless he really trusts them, because Neil himself will figure out panel layout and then give it to the artist to do the actual artwork.  But you see exactly what he wants you to see. His stuff is beautifully done.  As for the 'big 2', I have to admit, they are in it for the money.  But that still doesn't mean some of their storylines and one shots are well done.  I'm reading "Runaways" now, and I gotta admit, it's a very well done book.  (Which is what Spider was saying) Same as "NYX." However, these books aren't as mainstream as X-men or Spidey.  
Sorry, I'm a major comic geek, and hope to have my own out someday, so I'll back it 'til my dying breathe.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Jun 15, 2005)

Comic books inspire people to _read_. That's important to remember.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Jul 13, 2005)

The only comicbook that truly impressed me was Alan Moore's Watchmen.  I can't say I read a lot of others that were all that great IMHO.  My brother owns a good deal of Comics (both American and Japanese) and I wasn't all that impressed by the ones I read except for his copy of Watchmen.  After being discouraged by the lack of quality in many of them, I pretty muched gave up reading them.


----------



## Red Ghost (Jul 13, 2005)

The Watchmen was so well done, and enough though it was fairly word heavy it worked in this instance.  I'd recommend it for anyone, comic reader or not.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am a big fan of manga and anime.  They have definitely inspired me to read and write.  Im spending more money on manga nowadays than I do on videogames, lol.

Manga has helped me to expand my imagination and creative thinking skills a lot.  It has helped me as an artist, and also as a writer.  I would have to say that without manga, I probably wouldnt have much of the wild imagination that I do. ^_-

My two favorite mangas are Naruto and Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## sapphire27 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have learned that comic books serve as both art and literature.  I was never one to read them before I met my boyfriend, who is both a comic book collector and artist (checkout his most recent collaboration here: 

http://www.chroniclesofgaras.com/default.php

Anyway, I think people have a misconception of comic books.  I know that I did.  In general, when people think of comic books, they think of Superman and Batman, which are great, but are also only the beginning of what is an extremely diverse selection of genres within the comic book world.  Take "Rex Mundy" for example.  "Rex Mundy" is a historical fiction type comic.  "Promethea" and "Scion," both incorporate interesting philosophical twists along with stunning artwork.  "Fables" is one I'm reading now- it is a very cool take on traditional fairy tale characters like Snow White and Prince Charming living in modern New York.  

In comics, the artwork allows us to further delve into the world in which we are reading, which is one of the things I like best.  For those who haven't, give 'em a chance!


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 13, 2005)

wow, your boyfriend is a very good artist!  ^_^  How old is he, and does he plan to do this as a living if not already?  

I draw my own manga aswell, however I often times have trouble with paneling, heh.  He should be proud of his work ^_^

I love it for that reason too.  With comics, the artist can really bring to life what he/she wants to show you.  Its a whole different genre of literature, and I hate how some groups of people shun it from being even considered literature.


----------



## sapphire27 (Jul 13, 2005)

My boyfriend will be 25 next month, and he is waiting for the right opportunity to come around as far drawing professionally.  Right now, he's just building up his portfolio. Check out some more stuff at:

http://lawbringer-vypr.deviantart.com

Thanks for asking! I'll pass the compliment on!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 24, 2005)

Comic books are awesome.  I'll read almost anything I can get my hands on.  As for suggestions for anyone who doesn't like comics.  Y -The Last Man is probably one of the coolest ones out right now.  If you're a guy whos down on his luck with the ladies then read Girls by the Luna Brothers, very entertaining.  Also another Vertigo title, The Losers, would knock the socks of any movie or television drama I have seen today.  YAY FOR COMICS.  Sorry for caps I just love them so much.  Manga wise Naruto is fairly funny and has some wonderful action scenes.


----------



## Sir_Satoshi (Jul 24, 2005)

Two words: Frank Miller


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree with Neil Gaiman, as I am a fan of his work. I have not yet read "Sandman" but I love the story greatly. I read the manga version of that one done by... I forgto her name but it was called "Death: At Death's Door" and it was done well.

But yes, cmics are literature, but it does varry. Things like Garfeild aren't because they have no plot line. Stories like Batman, Teen Titans, Akira, Naruto, and Saiyuki should be considered literature because it has character developments, a deep story line, a climax, and unlike Garfeild they actually end.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Jul 26, 2005)

I always wondered what was all the fuss about people claiming comics are dying here in America, both Alan Moore's and Frank Miller's work are consistentely having high sales on Amazon.


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 27, 2005)

Actually, comics are probably at their most popular time in America.  Everywhere you look you see anime and manga, or some other form of japanese influenced art.  At least, thats the way I see it.


----------



## styx (Aug 10, 2005)

Are we counting "graphic novels?"  If so, Love and Rockets is an amazing comic series-- very lit fiction in its approach. Its got elements of punk, sci-fi, soap opera, and yet remains very down to earth. I highly recommend it.
And of course, there's Ghost World. And Calvin and Hobbes.  The philosophical aspects in all above the above are as brilliant as anything by contemporary authers like Don DeLillo or artists like Rauschenberg and more accessible to the masses.  
Anyway, I think comics are absolutely as valid an art form as other art forms.  Books with pictures rock! (to echo the sentiment from Alice in Wonderland.)


----------



## Gothic Rose (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, lots of pages, so I have no idea if any of these have been mentioned yet.  I'm a total comic book nerd, but I'll just name off some things that are good reads for anybody, not just fanboy stuff.

Watchmen
Identity Crisis
Batman: The Long Halloween
Empire
Wolverine #32
Sandman (duh)
DC Universe: The Collected Stories of Alan Moore
Arkham Asylum

All of those except Wolverine 32 are available in graphic novel form now.  I'm sure I'll think of more from time to time, I get 30+ titles a month.  Anybody can PM me comic book questions if they like, too.


----------



## blankslatejoe (Dec 3, 2005)

Gothics got it right, Alan Moore is basically considered the Shakespear of comics. Lately his stuff has been... blegh, but back in the 70s/80s, he was ON FIRE.

-Watchmen is generally considered the best comic series written. It's only 12 issues. BUY IT.
-V for Vendetta I personally like more than Watchmen, but that's only because I like vigilante stories.

As for non-moore stuff, kind of a hodgepodge of favorites of mine:
----------------------
-High cost of living by Gaimen. It's probably Gaimen's most accessible book.. not overly gothy either, subject matter considered.

-Maus- spiegleman: I think this is still the only comic book to ever win the pulitzer. It's depressing. You'll only read it once, if you do read it.

-Blankets by craig thompson. Thompson is a indie genius. I actually prefer his first book: Goodbye Chunky Rice to blankets, but Blankets is easier to find. 

-Akira: Beautiful art, beautiful, epic story; it's 'comicbook' in the purest form. If you can track down the US releases, they're gorgeous. The B&W Otomo versions are great too, but I prefer Steve Oliffs coloring contribution.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 25, 2006)

There are some great pieces of lit in the comic world. Just readh Alan Moores Watchmen or V For Vendetta. Awesome, awesome reading. And now more than ever you are seeing other writers moving into comics. Currently Orson Scott Card is writing a book for Marvel. Also people like Joss Whedon are writing for marvel as well. Then writers of comics like Brian k Vaughn are just great story tellers.

Also this year, Marvel and Stephen King are producing the Gunslinger series as a comic.


----------



## halfapersona (Jan 27, 2006)

I also think 'Pedro and I' by Judd Winicik (I think that was his name) has won the Pulitzer as well. It's a true story about the authors friend who has aids and eventually passes away. But it's more about the impact that person has on the author and stuff like that. It's supposed to be really fantastic.


----------



## Saraneth (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd have to agree with everyone citing Watchmen as one of the best comics ever.

Just two days ago I finished reading the anthology, and I was thoroughly floored. The character development, the minute details, the philosophical issues... it was absolutely amazing. 

I think comics are definitely a viable art form. People tend to dismiss them a bit too easily than they should. I only read graphic novels, and not the serialized versions, so I can't have much say in that... all I know is that those that I have read have been nothing short of excellent.


----------



## Lucifiel (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmm... I really love Japanese comics. They were the reason why I got back into reading books again(apart from textbooks, guides, etc. which fall under non-fiction) after almost 8 to 10 years.


----------



## 92686 (Apr 4, 2006)

Comics are a great form of art, it's just difficult to find ones that aren't extremely bland.


----------



## Anarkos (May 1, 2006)

I like most Wildstorm and Vertigo comics, though I don't have the cash to buy them.

Warren Ellis, Moore etc...amazing writers.

Fucking Transmetropolitan!


----------



## mesz (May 5, 2006)

blankslatejoe said:
			
		

> -Maus- spiegleman: I think this is still the only comic book to ever win the pulitzer. It's depressing. You'll only read it once, if you do read it.


I think Maus (and Maus II) deserve slightly more of a review than that!
They are both depressing but they are also both brilliant and engaging. You will read them from cover to cover without taking a break and keep coming back to them. I have found.


----------



## ebmadman (May 5, 2006)

WOW! I hate that I didn't see this thread earlier so I could've posted sooner. I am a complete comics nut. It hurts me a bit that I don't buy them as frequently as I used to. When they started messing up the continuity of a lot of series, they really pissed me off. I mean, these were the same series that I had collected as a kid and had practically grown up with. It was like they were flushing all my memories down the drain, sorta sucks. But that's one of the reasons I've developed two characters of my own, and hope to put them in print one day. I just met a guy at school who's art blew me away and as soon as I finish the scripts maybe it can happen? Anyway, I know I'm rambling but this is a great thread!


----------



## New Moon (May 5, 2006)

Yeah I think comics are an art form (they _do_ invovle drawing). I really like manga.
they're funny and light, yet dark and sad. and they have some really great out there plots.  
I never really got into american comics, my brothers like them though.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey! This is like a month old, but I just have to add.
Maus is one of the most moving things I've ever read. Watchmen is one of the greatest books ever, and not just comics, book books too. 
Even mainstream comics can be awesome. Batman: The Long Halloween is incredible. Spider-man is THE BEST obviously, those crap movies didn't do the character or the stories justice at all. Bendis's Ultimate rocks my socks.
Manga is great too. The paneling in Ruroni Kenshin blows my mind.
And yeah, Pearls Before Swine by Stephan Pastis is hilarious.
So yeah, just had to post and show my support for the comic books.


----------

